# NON TROVO xorg.conf

## mauro83

Premetto che è la prima volta che prova un sistema Gentoo....

dopo aver installato il sistema (da circa una settimana) con ottimi risultati...

oggi volevo abilitare la trasparenza in xorg....

ma non trovo il file xorg.conf che dovrebbe stare in /etc/X11

qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------

## mao83

All'installzione di Xorg bisogna crearlo il file xorg.conf, non si genera da solo

Ciao!

Mao

----------

## mauro83

si ma in /etc/X11 non c'è...

ah..aggiungo che uso gnome e che il sistema funziona benissimo e che uso un portatile Acer...

----------

## mao83

Hai provato a cercarlo con find? O con la ricerca file in gnome?

----------

## mauro83

ok....lo creo con...

Xorg -configure

ma quando lo provo mi viene dato un errore di

no screen found

come posso fare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Devi essere un po' più specifico.... dicci per bene che stai facendo, quali comandi stai usando e il testo (più preciso possibile) dell'errore

----------

## lavish

usa xorgconfig...

ma siete la stessa persona? o_0

----------

## mao83

No, io sono Mao, lui Mauro, effettivamente ci si può confondere  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao!!

----------

## mauro83

no non siamo la stessa persona...

ho fatto

Xorg -configure

a questo punto per provare la configurazione

Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.example

ma mi esce

Parse error on line 49 of section Monitor in file ...

    The VertRefresh keyword must be followed by a list of numbers or ranges.

.

.

.

Fatal server errors

no screens found

Scusa la mia ignoranza ma come fa a funzionarmi Gnome senza xorg.conf...

----------

## lavish

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> Scusa la mia ignoranza ma come fa a funzionarmi Gnome senza xorg.conf...

 

Puo' essere nella tua home e funzionare ugualmente, oppure puo' esserci un XF86Config da qualche parte...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

primo: se stai usando gnome, significa che un server grafico ce l'hai

secondo: resta capire quale

terzo: dacci un ls -lah /etc/X11/

e vediamo come uscirne  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mauro83

ok solo un attimo e ve lo invio...

----------

## mauro83

Ecco qua

```

totale 100K

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root 4,0K  9 mar 17:37 .

drwxr-xr-x  52 root root 4,0K  9 mar 20:03 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 12:32 app-defaults

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1,6K 15 feb 01:49 chooser.sh

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 15 feb 07:50 dm

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 fs

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4,0K 15 feb 07:50 gdm

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 lbxproxy

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 proxymngr

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 rstart

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 06:40 Sessions

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  932 15 feb 01:49 startDM.sh

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 06:59 sysconfig

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 twm

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K  9 mar 17:37 wmconfig

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   24 15 feb 01:49 X -> ../../usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 xdm

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 xinit

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   21 15 feb 01:49 xkb -> ../../usr/lib/X11/xkb

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  842 15 feb 08:00 xloadimagerc

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  19K 15 feb 01:49 xorg.conf.example

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 xserver

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4,0K 15 feb 01:49 xsm

```

----------

## codadilupo

ehhmmmm ma ce pigli in giro  :Wink:  ? Non lo vedi xorg.conf.example ???

Quello é il file, devi solo rimaneggiarlo e poi salvarne una copia come xorg.conf  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mauro83

scusa ma sono nuovo...

ho fatto...

X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example

ma esce l'errore che ho postato in precedenza...

----------

## codadilupo

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> scusa ma sono nuovo...
> 
> ho fatto...
> 
> X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example
> ...

 

ah, ecco... allora... comincio a perdermi un attimino. Ricapitoliamo.

Hai un sistema grafico funzionante, al momento ?

ci dai anche un bel rc-status ?

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Quello é il file, devi solo rimaneggiarlo e poi salvarne una copia come xorg.conf 

 

 :Razz: 

----------

## mauro83

ok...ho capito..

mi sai dire in che sezione devo cambiarlo?

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Quello é il file, devi solo rimaneggiarlo e poi salvarne una copia come xorg.conf  
> 
> 

 

ehi, l'ha detto lui che voleva provare le trasparenze... mica puo' provarle senza smanacciare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Dato che un server grafico lo hai, e dato che xorg.conf non deve necessariamente stare in /etx/X11 prova ad usare il seguente comando:

```
grep xorg\.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## mauro83

Guarda...

```

mauro@tux mauro $ grep xorg\.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log

mauro@tux mauro $ grep x\.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log

mauro@tux mauro $ grep .conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

Running "/usr/X11R6/bin/getconfig -X 60800000 -I /etc/X11,/usr/X11R6/etc/X11,/usr/lib/modules,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/getconfig -v 0x8086 -d 0x3582 -r 0x02 -s 0x1025 -b 0x0071 -c 0x0300"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (53 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

        Using the default mouse configuration.

        Using the default keyboard configuration.

mauro@tux mauro $

```

----------

## codadilupo

scusa, ma comincio a sospettare... non é che avevi xfree, e sei appena passato a xorg... senza ancora aver riavviato il server ?

Coda

----------

## mauro83

scusa ma te l'avevo detto che ero nuovo...

adesso penso che ti arrabbierai ma penso di avere Xorg ma non ne sono sicuro...significa che ho XFree?

come posso fare a capirlo?

----------

## randomaze

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> (==) Using default built-in configuration (53 lines)

 

Toh, questo non lo sapevo, xorg ha una configurazione built-in.

La via corretta allora é quella suggerita da lavish. Copia quel example come xorg.conf e riavvia il server (in modo da verificare se la configurazione di esempio va bene), e poi inizia a fare delle prove "rimaneggiandolo"

----------

## codadilupo

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> adesso penso che ti arrabbierai

 

figurati, io non mi arrabbio mai*. Ad ogni modo, randomaze ha scoperto l'arcano: non hai un file di configurazione valido, e xorg sta usando una configurazione di default. Come suggerito: 

```
# cd /etc/X11

# cp xorg.conf.example xorg.conf

# nano xorg.conf
```

e poi smanetta  :Wink: 

*simel in anno licet insanire... ovvero: una bugia me la potete anche passare, una volta l'anno  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Feb 18, 2005 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mauro83

ok....

per quanto riguarda la frequenza del monitor posso spararne una a caso...(sul manuale del notebook non è presente)

oppure c'è un modoper recuperare quella che viene caricata di default?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> usa xorgconfig...

 

Come ha suggerito lavish esiste un tool "user friendly" per impostare il file xorg.conf

lancia (da root) 

```
xorgconfig
```

 e segui le istruzioni passo passo... vedrai che ce la fai

----------

## mauro83

sto provando...

ho usato

X -configure

ma mi da problemi con la VertRefresh e mi dice screen not found

adesso ci smanetto un pò...poi vi dico...

----------

## mauro83

per correggere il problema ho commentato le linee relative alle frequenze e tutto funziona corettamente...

non è un problema non specificare tali valori, vero?

----------

